# Immigration lawyer



## RICHNTRISH (Jun 4, 2008)

Can anybody recommend (from experiance) an Immigration lawyer , preferably based in the UK , that specializes in E2 visas . Good or bad experiances from when you went through the process would be helpfull , so that we choose the right one .
Richard.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

RICHNTRISH said:


> Can anybody recommend (from experiance) an Immigration lawyer , preferably based in the UK , that specializes in E2 visas . Good or bad experiances from when you went through the process would be helpfull , so that we choose the right one .
> Richard.


Not going to recommend a lawyer, I'm afraid. however, when looking for a lawyer I would recommend that you check their credentials and track record for your particular visa. Unlike their UK counterparts, the best US attorneys tend to be specialized, even down to just specific areas of immigration law.

There are a few qualified, UK-based attorneys. However, in this day of easy communication, the sheer competition means that an equal US one is likely to be far cheaper. Regardless, ensure that the one you choose is a member of AILA and is in good standing with their bar.

The last thing I would recommend is to steer well clear of one-stop shops where they sell you the immigration package, the business, your new home, etc. And ensure that you perform due diligence on any prospective business with an independent CPA.


----------



## RICHNTRISH (Jun 4, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Not going to recommend a lawyer, I'm afraid. however, when looking for a lawyer I would recommend that you check their credentials and track record for your particular visa. Unlike their UK counterparts, the best US attorneys tend to be specialized, even down to just specific areas of immigration law.
> 
> There are a few qualified, UK-based attorneys. However, in this day of easy communication, the sheer competition means that an equal US one is likely to be far cheaper. Regardless, ensure that the one you choose is a member of AILA and is in good standing with their bar.
> 
> The last thing I would recommend is to steer well clear of one-stop shops where they sell you the immigration package, the business, your new home, etc. And ensure that you perform due diligence on any prospective business with an independent CPA.


Thanks Fatbrit , this seems to be a forum of just you . 
We certainly weren't going to use a firm to do the whole process but was hoping to find a business though an agent rather than private sale , although they dont seem to answer emails i wonder if they are scared of by the E2 process . 
Visapro.com seem to be the most reasonable for handling the visa process , have you heard of these at all ?
Sorry whats a CPA ?
Richard


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I was going to suggest that you may want to contact some of the expat groups (particularly the US expat groups) in London. The website for the US Consulate in London should have a list of US expat groups. US immigration attorneys in the UK tend to advertise in the expat group publications - and many of the groups ask the attorneys to make presentations to their members. No idea, however, about their specialties or range of experience. The expat groups tend to focus on issues of Americans married to foreigners and the issues they encounter when trying to move back to the US together.

Just FYI, a CPA is a "certified public accountant" - basically the US version of a chartered accountant.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## RICHNTRISH (Jun 4, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> I was going to suggest that you may want to contact some of the expat groups (particularly the US expat groups) in London. The website for the US Consulate in London should have a list of US expat groups. US immigration attorneys in the UK tend to advertise in the expat group publications - and many of the groups ask the attorneys to make presentations to their members. No idea, however, about their specialties or range of experience. The expat groups tend to focus on issues of Americans married to foreigners and the issues they encounter when trying to move back to the US together.
> 
> Just FYI, a CPA is a "certified public accountant" - basically the US version of a chartered accountant.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks Bev.


----------

